# Refractory V-Fib



## MS Medic (Feb 23, 2010)

This did not happen to me but I heard the story first hand from the crew it happened to.

They were dispatched to a cardiac arrest at a local motel. They had a medic student with them that day. They get to the motel with fire and enter the room to find a middle age man coded lying in bed naked with a hard on. 

They put him on the monitor and find V-Fib so they shock him (back under old ACLS guidelines) w/o change. At this point, the medic student and a ff grab the blanket the guy is laying on and move him to the floor to start cpr, putting him down between the bed and the wall. 

The call rolls on, medic gets the line, student gets the tube. After 20 of working the code, the guy is still in V-Fib. All meds have been pushed and they lit the dude up like a christmas tree w/o change.

So at this point the medic goes to package the guy, rolls him and starts pulling the blanket out from under him. At this point, she finds a wire running from his :censored::censored::censored:. She follows the wire the other way to the on/off switch, hits it and the guy goes into the most picture perfect asystole you'll ever see.


----------



## firecoins (Feb 23, 2010)

wow.... only in EMS


----------



## ihalterman (Feb 23, 2010)

Would that be a "French Tingler"?  Tingle tingle zap zap.


----------

